
Why Agile Development Should Not Own DevOps (2015) - Varcht
http://blogs.starcio.com/2015/02/agile-development-should-not-own-devops.html
======
Varcht
Ops recently lured my Dev(Ops) guy away, they had a requirement to do more
DevOpish things from above, my instinct is full on war to steal back DevOps.
Thoughts?

